# My Smith & Wesson Revolvers



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Those are damn sexy!!
I tried to put up a picture of my S&W revolvers, but for some reason it says; "you may not post attachments"! Not sure why!


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice guns. I have the .44Magnum but in a 4inch barrel. It is a very sweet shooter.


----------

